# Dominic´s Leichtbau Vision



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juli 2009)

Würde hier gerne mein Leichtbau Projekt vorstellen bzw. zur Schau stellen und erhoffe mir dadurch Kritiken,Vorschläge und etwas Ruhm.
Vorab, das wird hier kein Modelbau werden. Mein Rad soll und wird gefahren!
Es wird eine menge an Gebastelten geben. Mein Buget ist derzeit... Nagut, grade eben ist nichts da. Aber Hey, Ideen kann man ja nicht Kaufen, nur Klauen, da komm ich auch ohne ein Buget aus.
Interessant wäre es auch noch zuverraten was mein Ziel bei der ganzen Sache ist. Ich will das leichteste 20" Rad haben das es gibt. Da ich nicht wirklich gut Fahren kann, muss ich das anders wo ja Kompensieren. Und im Leichtbau finde ich einfach meine Erfüllung.


Da ich leider nicht über eine solchen Op- Saal verfüge, musste ich mich bei einem befreundeten Trialer Einisten. Schnell meinen Krempel in die Tasche gepackt und Auf zu neuen Leichtbau Ufern.




Hier nochmal ein Bild des Patienten vor den Lebensnotwendigen Eingriffen. Das Opfer.. emm der Patient mein ich, beträgt Nackt, wie er da steht 8360gramm. 




Aber nun auf. Zeit ist Geld und davon ist ja Bekanntlich nie was da. Erstmal Schlachten das gute Stück und alles soweit es geht Wiegen (Zufinden in meinem Album, Rest folgt)
Wo nur Anfangen? Die ganze Letzt Nacht Ideen überlegt, Forum durch gewältzt, Phantasien auf Leben lassen.
Beim Zerlegen ist mir dann doch sehr schnell aufgefallen, was denn da so viel Hohe Zahlen auf der waage verursacht, die Pedale. 
Stabil mögen sie ja sein und Bequem. Aber 553,0 Gramm ?! Danke, Nein!

Ab ins Internet. Google gequält und dann bei der Seite mit dem großen ,,E" doch eine Billige Alternative dazu gefunden. Wellge Tracking Pedale. Schmal, aber Leicht und Günstig ( 13 Euro mit Versand). Die Angabe von 245 gr. läßt mich doch Neugierig werden und ich Schlage zu.
Wenige Tage Später treffen die guten Stücke ein und siehe da, das Gewicht, es stimmt. 243,2 gramm!





Aber was wäre ich für ein Bastler wenn ich nicht noch Potenzial selbst bei so kleinen Dingen sehen würde? Genau, ein Komischer. Also erstmal Zerlegt die doch recht Filiganen Pedale. Kopf gemacht hatte ich ja schon, also war der Grif zur Maschinen kein weiter. Pedal Körper etwas erleichtert und Abdeckkappen weggelassen. Dies drücken die Pedale (vorerst) mal auf 233,2 gramm !





Läßt sich auch Relativ gut drauf stehen. Schuhe mit einer Härteren Sohle sind dort aber Vorraussetzung.

Die ersten 319,8 gramm sind gefallen. Guter Tag denk ich. Da kannte ich das Ende leider noch nicht. Mehr dazu Später
Weiter gehts. Euphorisch von dem Sieg grade eben, geht es weiter zum Cockpit. Vorbau ist ein Tryall. Nungut, hatte noch einen Steileren Noname Vorbau in der Kiste. Da ich auch schon einen Tryalll auf dem Gewissen hatte, schenkte ich dem ohne Namen doch mehr Vertraune und legte hin mal auf die Waage.
Tryall: 252,4 gramm



NoName: 250,8 gramm




Der Unbekannte hat das Rennen gewonnen. Zudem ist er auch noch Steiler was ich beim Fahren doch bevorzuge. Das ganze hat noch einen Vorteil. Ich kann denn Schaft der Koxx Gabel noch etwas kürzen und meinen Spacer weglassen. Das Spart auch noch denk ich mir und gebe mir denn Ruck die Gabel auszubauen und zu Wiegen. 

Koxx: 645,8 gramm.




Okey, schnell wieder zum Werkzeug gegriffen und weg mit dem Schaft. Da ich aber um jedes Gramm pfeilsche, fällt mir auch noch die Halterung für die Leitung ins Auge. Ich denke mir: Tesa Film wird sicherlich leichter sein als das Teil aus Alu... Weg Damit!
summa summarum bringt mir das ganze Zeug nicht ganz so viel. Aber die Masse macht es ja. Ersparniss 7,8 gramm. Gewicht nun: 638,0 gramm




Da ich nach der Aktion auch schon meinen sehr Erleichterten Spacer weglassen kann, hat sich ja doch gelohnt. Spacer wog auch 4,2 gramm.
Macht, wer Rechnen kann 12 gramm.
Beim Zusammenbau musste ich jedoch mal wieder meine Inkompetenz zur schau stellen, wie so oft. Schaft etwas zukurz. Gedanken gemacht, das einfachste ich lasse was vom Steuersatz weg. Die Obere Abdeckung gegen Schmutz. Ohne sie ist es Erträglich. Natürlich war der weg zur Wage Vorprogramiert. Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben, das so ein klenes teil doch soviel wiegt. 7,2 gramm




Jetzt war die nächset Problematik vor mir. Die A-Head kappe. Der NoName Vorbau war für normalen Kappen ausgelegt, nicht für die Tryall. Welche ich aber vor langer Zeit mal mit dem Dremel Vergewaltigt hatte und nur ungerne nicht Verbauen wollen würde. Vorbau Inspiziert und überlegt ob ich es wirklich waagen sollte. Ich musste. Feile genommen und denn Vorbau abgeschrägt. Natürlich grade so das es Ausreicht. Will auch noch mit 30 meine Eigenen Zähne haben.
Das hat mir etwas am Vorbau gespart und meine Kappe wieder gebracht.




Da liegt nun der Tryall Vorbau vor mir. So Regunglos und Tod. Mein Augenschein fällt dann auf die Lenker Klemung. Weil die vom NoName doch seh Massiv ist mit 25 gramm. Tryall kommt nur auf 19,9 gramm. Erste Probe sitzen. Passt natürlich nicht. 2 mm zubreit das. Verdammt.
Nochmal das Werkzeug genommen. Skruppel übertöne ich einfach mit Musik.
Fertig. Aus Einem Teil mach Zwei. Montage. Passt. Gewicht ist mit 17,9 gramm Annehmbar.




Fertiger Vorbau: Natürlich hab ich kein Bild gemacht. Inkompetenz halt. Wird nach gereicht. Aus dem Gedächniss aber etwas um 243 gramm mit Stahl Schrauben, welche komplett gut 36,5 gramm wiegen! Müssen noch getauscht werden, Dringend!
Soweit erstmal mit der Lenker Zentrale abgeschloßen. Noch eine Kleine Anmerkung zu meinen Griffen. Wer es Soft mag, bei KIK kosten diese 1 Euro und wiegen nur 25 Gramm beide.

Front ist erstmal dahin gestelt. Ich warte noch Sehnlich auf die Lager für mein Vorderrad welches im Keller vor sich hin verschimmelt. Das haut mich nochmal eine ganze Ecke raus. Man darf gespannt sein.

Ersparniss bis Dato ist: 345 gramm!
Endgewicht bis Mittag: 8015 gramm.
Soviel darf verraten sein, der Tag war noch lang und die Fortsetzung gibt es heute Abend oder spätestens Morgen Früh.


----------



## koxxfan (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,

schau mal hier in die Gallery des Benutzers vorbei http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2897 er hat ja auch sehr viel an seinem bike gemacht. 

Viel Glück bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Juli 2009)

schleif mal den lack überall ab, bringt bestimmt auch noch mal 100-200 gramm.


----------



## kamo-i (21. Juli 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> schleif mal den lack überall ab, bringt bestimmt auch noch mal 100-200 gramm.



ich glaube dann rostet dir das magnesium schneller weg als du gucken kannst... ist doch dafür super anfällig, oder nich? 

außerdem sind die dob´s ja wohl eher wat für weight-weenies und wenn das so gehen würde hätte man schon längst einen unlackierten dob gesehen. lass mich aber gerne belehren...


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Juli 2009)

auf den pedalen lässt sich bestimmt ziemlich ******* stehen. Ist ja quasi ne vp ohne Außenkäfig, sowas sieht man an Kindertrialbikes.

Dann lieber Deinen Käfig weg und nen großen Käfig dran, dann sieht die Pedale aus wie diese:http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=pedales+221c


----------



## CityTrial (21. Juli 2009)

Der Op-Saal bereitgestellt von mir  ..

Aber so wie ich Domme kenne ,war es nicht das letztemal ,dass wir dort unten basteln


----------



## gatto1410 (21. Juli 2009)

..Daumen hoch für diese Arbeit an dem Thread-und vorallem ne sau gute idee..bin gespannt auf die Fortsetzungen..


----------



## ecols (21. Juli 2009)

vorbildliches Projekt und Posterei!! Weiter so!


----------



## Jerry (21. Juli 2009)

Sehr guter Thread. Sehr lustig geschrieben. Bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt


Jerry


----------



## konrad (21. Juli 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann lieber Deinen Käfig weg und nen großen Käfig dran, dann sieht die Pedale aus wie diese:http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=pedales+221c



FALSCH.
die idee hatte ich auch schon,aber die pedalkörper der trekkingpedale sind nicht so breit,wie die der VPs-sprich,das äußere loch des käfigs steht weit außerhalb der flucht vom schraubgewinde....

ansonsten netter Fred!ich bin ja nicht so für extremen leichtbau um der kompensation von anderen unfähigkeiten willen.......aber der beitrag ist lustig geschrieben und deshalb hab ich ihn gern gelesen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juli 2009)

Mittagszeit. Das Arbeiten schlaucht ungemein. Konzentrieren sich nicht in die Finger kaputt zumachen. Werden ja auch noch Gebraucht.
Aber der Wahnsinn in denn Augen treibt an. Stück Schokolade eingeworfen und weiter geht die Story...




Wie schon geschrieben ist die Front soweit erstmal durch. Der Blick wandern nun schweifend übers Rad richtung Antrieb. Das Trettlager war ich zufaul zum Demontieren und Wiegen. Wird Donnerstag geschehen. 
Zwischen durch vlt. ein Quiz:
Was ist Silber, 175mm lang,wiegt über 500gramm und man geht dort mit seinen Kindern hin?

Genau, zuschwere Zoo! Kurbeln! 
Leider, wie es mein Gewissen will und mein Buget nicht zuläßt, werden sie erstmal bleiben, unbearbeitet. Obwohl natürlich schon mehrfach drüber nach gedacht habe sie zulöchern oder ihnen die Wandstärke etwas zunehemen ( Disskusion erwünscht!)

Thema Kette. Da bin ich schon paar mal mit aufs Gesicht gefallen. Was auch der Grund für mein Aussehen ist, aber ich schweife ab.
Dort mache ich keine Experimente. Das ist bei mir Durch.

Nun geht es dem Bike Buchstäblich an denn Ar***. Hinterrad bestehend aus DOB Mag Felgenring auf Echo SL Disc Nabe mit V!Z Alunippeln.
Aber Langsam, erstmal ausbauen. Reifen Demontiert und gewogen. Ernüchterne 1044 gramm. Denke mir so der Maxxis war aber fast 100 gramm Leichter. Aber dazu kommen wir gleich mal.
Hinterrad erstmal auf die Waage gelegt, kommt auf 843,9 gramm.






Fix Demontiert:
Avid Disc 105,7 Gramm 



6 Ti Schrauben mit 7,4 Gramm



Dort gibt es nichts mehr zuholen bei denn Schrauben, passt.
Unterlegscheiben der Schrauben (SL):
2x3,5 gramm



2 x Ti Schrauben zur Hr. Befestigung schlagen mit 7,5 gramm zubuche.
Desweiteren noch der Lager Anschlag der Nabe. Diese sind schon mit 4 Löchern versehen. Das Gewicht Stoppt bei 2,5 Gramm.




Komplett zerflückt kommt das Hinterrad nun auf einen WErt von 706,2 Gramm.




Alles vor mir liegen überlege ich was ich da wirklich noch Reißen kann. Zum Warm werden nehme ich mir denn Anschlag des Lager für das Hr. und Bohre dort ein wenig rum. Leider besitze ich keine Drehbank, sonst wäre es noch um einiges Leichter geworden.
Waage Stoppt bei 1,8 gramm.




Weiter zur Scheibe. Habe mir Extra eine Verbogene mit genommen um daran zuüben. Als Vorbild habe ich mir die Hope Scheiben aus dem Forum genommen von dennen ich sehr Begeistert bin und mir Erhoffe auch mal 2 davon zubesitzen. Wer sich von sowas Trennen kann, Melden.
Dünne Trennscheibe aufgelegt und ab damit in die Scheibe. Es hat nicht lange gedauert das Funkenfeuerwerk und die Scheibe war mit 99,7 Gramm fertig. Erste Augenschein Inspektion, Dennis aka CityTrial angeschaut mit fragendem Blick und der Disc in der Hand.
Beide waren sich Einig. Für 6 Gramm werde ich diese Scheibe nicht Fahren. wir haben gelacht und ich hab die Scheibe erstmal bei Seite gelegt. Zeit verschwendet, Geld, Verdammt.

Weiter zu meiner Plastik Mag Felge. Schon diverse Löcher in denn Flanken gesehen und antiproportional die Zahlen auf der Waage. Dann fiel mir ein, das ich auch was Wiege, zarten 74 Kilo, sollte es also nicht Riskieren. Erstmal.
Da ich aber noch denn Unwiederstehlichen drang hatte was zutuen war der Griff zu Pfeile vorprogrammiert. 
Runde Löcher mit der Hand Eckig Pfeilen. Ab dem 2ten Loch zweifelte ich doch sehr an meinem Verstand und ob dich das wirklich lohnen würde. Aber mein Idiotismus ließ mich noch das 3te Loch mit der Hand machen.
Da war aber auch wirklich Schluß, das ist keine Arbeit, das ist die Hölle!
Erstmal auf die Waage gestellt. Aufwand zu Erleichterung, Ehrlich?... ich war denn Tränen schon Nahe. 
Es ist eig. nicht mal Erwähnenswert.  Ein ganzes Gramm!





Schnell noch die Unterleg Scheiben für die Schrauben eingespannt und geschliffen. Von ehemals 7 gramm runter auf 4,9 Gramm. Ersparniss dort 2,1 Gramm.




Ersparniss am Hinterrad: 3,8 Gramm
Ok, das hat mich runter gezogen. Der Plan ist aber geschmiedet dort min Maschineller Unterstützung noch was raus zuholen. Ich muss einfach!

Tryall Reifen. Hatte die Frage schon im Leichtbau Tread gestellt und Promt Antworten bekommen. Da ich nur in der Stadt unterwegs bin, hat der Reifen eh eine sehr geringe Halbwertszeit. Dann können auch paar Profil Stollen dran glauben. Die erste Seite war noch ok. Zweite Seite war schon Schinderrei. Aber muss man Durch.
Gebracht hat es mir 28,7 Gramm. Nicht die Welt denk ich mir. Da wird die Zeit noch was runter kommen. Ziel ist am Reifen 50 Gramm zuplätten. Aber das noch Zukunftsmusik...

Ersparniss bis hier: -32,5 Gramm
Bike : 7982,5 Gramm

Ab zur Montage mit dem Stuff. Alles schön zusammen gewürfelt. Schaue mir mein Werk an. Stolz. Unter 8 Kilo. Ein Gedanke Stört meinen Frieden allerdings noch. Ich bin doch keine rollende Werbe Plattform. Weg mit DOB und Trialmarkt Stickern. Auf der Waage liegend musste ich Lachen. Ersparniss war die Hälfte von der Hinterrad Katastrophe, 1,8 Gramm.




Macht jetzt 7980,7 Gramm.

Nochmal zu der Stelle wo ich wirklich Platt war. Bei der Demontage passt alles Wunderbar. Steuersatz spiel Einstellen war auf einmal unmöglich geworden. Beim genaueren hinsehen musste ich festellen das die Lagerschlane fest waren, nur die Obere nicht im Rahmen, ausgeschlagen.

Bin noch der Hoffnung das die Lagerschale einen bekommen hat. Muss noch eine Suchen. Sollte es der Rahmen sein, dann wird er als Experimenten Ratte herhalten müssen und ich werde schauen was ich so aus einen Rahmen machen kann.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, vorerst. Die nächsten 2 Tage sind weiter Sassion geplant und ich werde es in Worte und Zahlen fassen. Habe noch so einiges zutun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (21. Juli 2009)

Zugegeben .. Es war kein Hanuta sondern Ferrero Küsschen..
Ob die jetz leichter waren ,als das Hanuta ,darüber lässt sich streiten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juli 2009)

Mal kurz Fragen Beantworten.

@MisterLimelight:
Die Monty Pedalerie wäre ein Traum. Aber wie halt geschrieben ist Geld grade kein Thema da keines da ist. Das sind auch Kinder Pedale, klar. Reichen aber erstmal aus.

@Eisbein:
Nicht so Eillig. Hab ja noch ne menge zutun. 200 gr. schaff ich nicht. Werde Berichten!

@Anderen
Danke für das Feedback. Werd das hier noch weiter machen. Hab Spaß daran.


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Juli 2009)

jau, zum beispiel die aufkleberreste mit waschbenzin entfernen - stumpft den lack allerdings nen bischen ab. 
Wir können die Try-All Reifen ja permanent tauschen. Du kaufst mir immer schön neue und ich geb Dir die, wenn sie runtergefahren sind. Remember Benito in Großheubach: Nur durch seine Reifen sprang er 2 cm höher als die Konkurrenz!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Juli 2009)

Perfektes Geschäft für Björn 

ich würde dir für hinter eher einen Maxxis empfehlen...

Was hast du für eine Vorderrad Nabe ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juli 2009)

@MisterLimelight
2-3 Voll Bremsungen ohne Luft und das Profil ist weg. Weicher Reifen. Netter Versuch.

@Velpke-Trial07
Tryall. Aber das ist nur noch drin da ich auf meine Lager warte. Das Vorderrad wiegt derzeit etwa soviel wie mein Hinterrad, 699 gramm ca. !
Leichtere steht im Keller und Wartet.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juli 2009)

unbedingt das mit dem lack testen, das intressiert mich einfach. 

Ansonsten, leitungen so kurz wie möglich halten. Vorn ist noch arg lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. Juli 2009)

kurbeln geht auf jeden noch was wenn wieder geld da ist , sonst halt lack schön runter . light schläuche haste bestimmt drin . 
fällt einem kaum noch was ein , eventuell löcher ausfeilen bei der dob hinten , nicht ins endlose übertreiben aber ich denke mal das geht auf jeden fall-. bist ja auch nicht der schranzer von daher probiers mal .
ansonsten top projekt ! da wird noch einiges kommen geh ich mal von aus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem Lack wird Probiert. Rechne aber Real + Neulackierung nur um die 30 Gramm.

@Alex:
Vorne Fahre ich Light Schlauch. Hinten folgt sowie eine Tabelle mit Part-Auflistung.
Da kommt noch mehr. Will das endlich durchziehen.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juli 2009)

wenn du wieder neu lackierst ist der gesamte gewichtsvorteil hin. 
Da es vermutlich eine MG Al legierung sein wird sollte das mit dem "rosten" kein problem geben.
Also lack ab und stripped fahren


----------



## curry4king (22. Juli 2009)

du könntest vielleicht noch überall die Bohrungen im rahmen vorbau etc größer machen Z.b im Steuerrohr innen oder im vorbau da bekommst du bestimmt nochmal so 30-40 ramm raus. Beim Tretlager hast du auch diese löcher. Da könntest du auch einen Schlitz nach unten reinmachen.

Bremsleitung im Rahmen verlegen und die halter wegmachen.

Anstatt der Ahead Kralle so ein röhrchen einsetzen (irgendwo im Leichtbau Fred)

Lenkerstopfen raus^^

Kurbelschrauben ersetzen evtl nomma 30-40 gramm


----------



## -OX- (22. Juli 2009)

@Lack ab 

Also ich habe ja meinen  nackten Darkhorse Rahmen gewogen: 2102g 
dann wurde er mit *Ral6018* und 2K Klarlack beim Lackierer lackiert. 
Danach hatte er 2187g = 85g Lack 

ist jetzt nicht die Welt oder ?

(Bilder in meinem Album hier)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Juli 2009)

in meinen augen ist das ordentlich was!


----------



## Goettinger (22. Juli 2009)

wenn ihr rahmen entlackt, macht es mit abbeizer... ist dann in ner stunde erledigt... =)
was magnesium dazu sagt weiss ich nicht aber alu macht es nix aus...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Juli 2009)

Goettinger schrieb:


> wenn ihr rahmen entlackt, macht es mit abbeizer... ist dann in ner stunde erledigt... =)
> was magnesium dazu sagt weiss ich nicht aber alu macht es nix aus...



du brauchst aber nen guten abbeizer, wir hatten son billig scheiß ausm baumarkt, der hat garnichts gebracht, überhaupt nichts....
lasst euch am besten vor Ort beraten, oder so

da gibts schon richtige qualitäts unterschiede!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Juli 2009)

warum wird nich auf HS33 umgebaut ? durch den verkauf von deinem discgedönse machste sogar noch gewinn !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe keine Aufnahme mehr fÃ¼r die HS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Juli 2009)

ist ja auch nen disc dob^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2009)

...es soll ja auch Disc/HS-Aufnahmen an Rahmen geben 

Domme! Du darfst noch keine zu krassen Leichtbauaktionen machen, dafÃ¼r fÃ¤hrst Du einfach noch viel zu gut! 
LebensgefÃ¤hrliche Sachen dÃ¼rfen nur so Pfeifen machen, die ich jetzt nicht benennen muss 
Egal, bin gespannt, da kommt bestimmt noch einiges


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2009)

Nabend liebe Community,
zu später Stund gibt es noch einen kleinen Bericht vom heutigen Tag.


Schnell das Rad unter die Arme und ab zu Klinik CityTrial. Bin dort hin, ohne große Erwartungen, noch in Erinnerung und Schmach der Letzten Sassion. Diesmal muss das Hinterrad aber was abwerfen. 

Angekommen erstmal das Obligatorische Einrichten des Op-Saales. Alles fein säuberlich Aufbauen und Auseinanderer Bauen. Um nochmal aufzuzeigen hier das Gewicht vor der Sassion:





Werkzeug: Stichsäge. Was eine tolle Maschine, denk ich mir. Das wird bestimmt schneller gehen. Aber noch nie gemacht. Erstmal Dennis an seinem Hinterrad üben lassen und Lernen.




So muss Professionelles Tunnig Aussehen, so und nicht anders!Pff.. Da soll noch jemand sagen wir wären Metzger. Vorallem beachte man die Brille die auf dem Stuhl liegt und nicht auf dem Kopf. Arbeitsunfälle haben wir aber nichts destotroz Heute vermeiden können!
Aber genung angeschaut. Jetzt jucken die Finger. Maschine angesetzt und abgedrückt. Ein Helles Plastik Geräuscht schallt durch denn Raum. Meine Gedanken waren folgende: ,, Verdammt, das Schmerzt aber zuhören.´´ Dennis? Mach die Musik Lauter ich höre mich wieder Denken!
Gesagt getan. Wärend ich bei IndyPop in meinen Gedanken Schwelge, verrichtet die Maschine ihr Werk fast wie von Geister Hand. Das Weiche Magnesium wehrt sich fast gar nicht.

Zwischenstand:



Puh, das macht ne Menge Dreck. Was ein Glück das ich hier nicht Wohne. 

Mal eine Kurze Pause eingeschoben, das Werkzeug an Dennis weiter gereicht. Seine Echo Felge ist eine Kämpfer Natur. Sie will nicht Abnehmen und das läßt sie Uns auch am Leib spüren. Wärend ich wieder Schokolade wehement in mich Schaufel und das Gewicht zulege, was das Bike abnimmt, schaue ich Dennis zu. Es läßt mich Süffisant Lächeln das Er so Kämpft. Das ist Einsatz! Leichtbau muss man sich Verdienen, sag ich.



Irgendwann allerdings konnte ich mir das Elend nicht mehr ansehen. Dennis? Tu mir mal wieder. Muss fertig werden. Die Leute aus dem Forum warten alle schon.
Mal "eben" (Schreckliches Wort) jedes 2te Loch aufgemacht. Mehr wollte ich dem Plastik nicht zutrauen. Bin aber bereit weiter zugehen wenn ich muss. Kenne keine Gnade mehr! Was ist aus mir geworden? Naja, egal, weiter.
Schaue mir meine Schnitte an. Jedem ist klar was das Heißt. Pfeilen. Tolle Sache kann ich nur Empfehlen. Macht Spaß und hält Jung.
Man Beachte meine Begeisterung und der Wille zuarbeiten.





Nun gut, Erledigt. Ab auf die Waage. Ausgang war 705,4 gramm. Sie bleibt nach dem Stress bei 692,7 Gramm stehen. Schaue etwas Skeptisch. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich Freuen soll oder nicht.




Okey. Alles oder keine Felge. Bohrmaschien zur Hand genommen und Loch Fraß verursacht. 64 Löcher an der Zahl (Ja, Dennis half mir beim Zählen).
Erstmal ohne Senkung, schaff das nie grade. Wieder ab zur Waage. Ergebniss: 690,0 Gramm
okey...




Für Heute war es das dann erst einmal. Keine Lust mehr. Morgen steht auch noch Arbeit genung an. Gewicht des Radls liegt nach heute bei 7965,5 Gramm.
Die Woche sollte noch ein (von zwei) Paket(en) kommen.
Morgen Abend gehts es weiter!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2009)

@Fabian:
Leichtes HS33 DOB gibt es schon. Full Disc muss nach ziehen. 

@Martin:
Grade eh kaum Lust auf Fahren. Basteln macht ihmo mehr Spaß. Erwarte Freudig das Ergebniss wenn ich es Fahren Darf!

Rahmen wird morgen Farbe lassen. Aber auf die Herkömliche Art und Weise. Schleifen. Hab ich voll bock drauf.


----------



## CityTrial (23. Juli 2009)

Immer wieder lustig ..
Aber dennoch sollten wir mal den Op-Saal säubern. Man denke an die Keime und Bakterien ,die die Parts einstecken müssen.
Schweinegrippe ist ja gerade im Umlauf.
Außerdem könnten wir bald in den Sägespäne und den rausgesägten/geflexten Stücken schwimmen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2009)

Da möchte ich Dir zustimmen. Gib meiner Sekretärin nur einen Tag. Sie wird das dann mit Dir ausmachen, wann ich zum Desinfizieren Zeit habe. Es Grüßt Dich recht Herzlich: Ich, aka Dome.


----------



## CityTrial (23. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss ,es ist schon spät und du schreibst im halb Schlaf.
Träume bleiben da nicht aus  .. 
Ich sage hierzu einfach mal : Ja ,mach ich


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. Juli 2009)

du hast jetz schon mehrfach "pfeilen" anstelle von "feilen" geschrieben. da du auch auf den bildern mit ner feile zu gange bist und nich grad dart spielst, bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass du feilen meinst


----------



## tha_joe (23. Juli 2009)

Das kommt, weil der Velpke die ganze Zeit von pfeilen und gepfeilten Felgen spircht, trotz mehrfachen Hinweisen auf "f"...
Stellen wir es an dieser Stelle nochmal klar:
Die Feile --> mit der Feile feilt man die Felge --> Wenn man mit der Feile die Felge gefeilt hat, hat man eine gefeilte Felge....

Respekt für die Aktion mit der Stichsäge, mir ist die Säge dank zu geringen Hubs damals permanent zurückgeschlagen, ich musste es alles von Hand machen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange du Spaß am Rahmen-Schleifen hast. Ich tippe ja, dass der Spaß spätestens ab dem Hinterbau zum Kampf wird. Trotzdem viel Erfolg, denk dran: Silber ist Leichtbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. Juli 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Trotzdem viel Erfolg, denk dran: Silber ist Leichtbau!


und fahren ist gold 

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich sehe das nach stundemlangen sägen und feilen (nur am hinterrad) grade mal 5g oder sowas rauskommen, wäre meine motivation im eimer und ich würde mir allen ernstes die frage stellen ob nicht die Rehaklinik für chronisch leichtbaukranke (aka regelmäßiges training) besser für mich wären. 

Nehm's nicht ernst, ist auch nicht so gemeint.


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

Willst du jetzt "richtig" per Hand nur mit Schleifpapier schleifen? Gibt doch diese schönen aufsätze für´s Akkuschrauber wo so ganz viele Lamellen dran sind. die legen sich auch schön um Rundungen... Damit habe ich auch schon so manches geschliffen. Zwar nicht mein aktuellen Rahmen, aber anderes. 

Nur mal so am Rande... 

*SUPPENGABEL*


----------



## ecols (23. Juli 2009)

Das mit der Schoki ist ein wahres Wort. Ich glaub ich kann einfacher an meinem Bauch ein Kilo einsparen als am Rad. (werd mal messen)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2009)

Morgen,

Aufgestanden und hummeln im Hintern. Heute hab ich erstmal das ganze Rad zerlegt und es liegt hier gestript vor mir. Bereit alles Preis zugeben.
Ohne jegliche Nahrung ging es sofort runter in meine Hinter hoff Klitsche.
Bei der ersten Gewichts Kontrolle war ich doch etwas erstaunt das der Rahmen doch schon so Leicht ist. Ausgang der Arbeiten ist 1283 Gramm.




Da ich ohne Musik nicht mal auf Klo gehen würde, Kopfhörer aufgesetzt und ja, ich Schleife mit der Hand! Will mir das Rad ja Verdienen. Scheue keine noch so Dumme Arbeit, vorallem nicht für 5 Gramm! Das sind ja schon 1/20 Teil von Hundert. *Lach*




Für Motivation und Schleifpapier ist gesorgt. Die nächsten 90 Minuten Verbringe ich also im Feuchten Keller bei Flakerndem Neo Licht. 
Länger war erstmal nicht drin. Quälender Hunger und der beißende Lack machen mich am Morgen noch ganz Irre.
Hier ein paar Fotos zu dem Geschehen:






Da ich noch ein Termin habe. Setze ich die Arbeiten heute Abend/Nacht wohl fort. Noch ein Bild wie es derzeit ausschaut.






Das Bild auf der Waage verwehre ich euren Augen erstmal. Ein bisschen muss ich ja denn Spannungsbogen halten und die Zeit bis zum Paket überbrücken.

Wie Wahr, wie wahr, Leichtbau ist Silber!


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

NICHT SCHLECHT! ^^

...aber bitte; besorg dir nen Atemschutz!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Juli 2009)

Nicht das ihr noch Denkt ich liege im Bett und werde Fett.
Hier ein Bild vom Stand, natürlich erstmal ohne das Gewicht.
Schleifarbeiten sollte ich gegen Samstag beendet haben. Dann gibt es ein Gewicht, ein Bild vom Rad und mit Glück ein weiteres Update durch den Post Menschen!



Oberrohr,Unterrohr,Sitzstreben und kleiner Teil der einen Kettenstrebe. Das Fummelige folgt noch. Bremsabstützung und Sitzdom.

Vergangende Arbeitszeit bis Dato: 170 Minuten
Ja, ich hab noch meinen Spaß dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Juli 2009)

ich gehe davon aus das du ohne schutzplatte fährst. wenn dem so sein sollte kannst du auch noch die aufnahmen dafür entfernen...


----------



## tha_joe (24. Juli 2009)

Nimm doch für die fummeligen Ecken einen Dremel! Das ist das Werkzeug des Teufels, versprochen, damit gehts echt besser!


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder hier zurück. Wenn auch vll nur kurzzeitig.

Ich verfolge den Thread sehr aufmerksam und habe noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge an dich, Dominic.

1. Zum Rahmen abschleifen würde ich eine Flex mit einer speziellen Polierscheibe (sieht aus wie eine Fächerscheibe ist aber mit einer Art Vlies bestückt) nehmen. Hatte ich auch bei meinem Zoo genommen.
2. Bremsleitungshalterungen abflexen, abschleifen und danach auch mit der Polierscheibe bearbeiten.
3. Bremsleitungen innen verlegen.
4. Anstatt eines TryAll Reifens würde ich hinten einen Monty Eagle Claw nehmen (Gewicht ist da in gecutteter Version einfach unschlagbar) und vorne würde ich einen Schwalbe Mow Joe nehmen. Siehe meinen Leichtbau-Thread.
5. In meinem Leichtbauthread ist auch eine Anleitunge zum Steuerrohr-Ausfräsen drin.
6. Würde ich noch den "Entenbürzel" des Oberrohrs entfernen.
7. Welche Schläuche fährst du?

Hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen.

MFG


----------



## TRAILER (24. Juli 2009)

kannst dich ja noch mit abführtabletten leichter machen.
ist bestimmt nen halber kilo auf die schnelle drin.


----------



## motocrossi (24. Juli 2009)

für die fummeligen ecken kannst du auch eine harte drahtbürste nehmen. hab ich auch gemacht. nitrouniversalverdünnung auf den rahmen, 2 minuten warten und los geht das hin und her schwingen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2009)

´





Eisbein schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus das du ohne schutzplatte fährst. wenn dem so sein sollte kannst du auch noch die aufnahmen dafür entfernen...


Das wurde schon Entfernt. Weiter an die Schweißnähte wollte ich nicht gehen.



motocrossi schrieb:


> für die fummeligen ecken kannst du auch eine harte drahtbürste nehmen. hab ich auch gemacht. nitrouniversalverdünnung auf den rahmen, 2 minuten warten und los geht das hin und her schwingen!


Das Alu ist wirklich sehr Weich. Selbst mit dem Schleifpapier nimmt man schon eine Menge an Material weg. Da will ich mir das mit der Drahtbürste gar nicht ausmalen.



KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder hier zurück. Wenn auch vll nur kurzzeitig.
> 
> ...



Schön auch mal wieder was von Dir zulesen. Warst ja lange nicht mehr da. Habe Dein Projekt als Vorbild für meines genommen und denn ganzen Thread durch gelesen. Kurz zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Maschine auf keinen Fall weil das Alu wirklich sehr Weich ist. Hab es ja auch bald mit der Hand geschaft.
2. Halterungen hat der Rahmen nicht. Fällt schonmal weg.
3. Da bin ich noch Skeptisch. Da sehe ich zuviele Nachteile bei. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht wenn Disc´s laufen sollte man sie nicht Belüften. Dannach ist es meistens nicht so Gut.
4. Das mit dem Reifen halte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Der Tryall ist grade neu. Vorne Fahre ich bereits einen KHE Mac Reifen mit etwa 370 gramm. Hab hier noch eine Reserve. Aber Später wenn es hart auf hart kommt, mehr dazu später.
5. Das habe ich schon gesehen, Danke. Wenn ich mit der schleiferei fertig bin, werde ich es in Erwägung ziehen. Hab gewisse Vorstellungen was der Rahmen wiegen soll.
6. Stück Sitzrohr bleibt dranne. Will denn Rahmen nicht offen Fahren. Würde auch die Optik kaputt machen.
7. Vorne Maxxis Light Schlauch. Hinten ist einer Bestellt. 

Freu mich über die Resonanz aus dem Thread.. Kann euch sagen das dass Bike noch ein paar Versteckte Fett-Körper hat. Bin Realistisch das mein Projekt was wird. Wenn jemand mein Vorhaben mit einer Drehbank oder ähnlichem unterstützen möchte, z.B. fürs Bremsen Tunning, bitte Melden.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2009)

Stand der Dinge ist folgender:

Die Hoffnung das eines der Pakete kommt ist gestorben, nichts.
Wird nächste Woche passieren.

Zum Rahmen. Wie Spektuliert wurde und was ich mir auch dachte sind keine 100- 200 gramm gefallen. Das war mir schon klar. an Arbeit hab ich nun etwa 5 Stunde feinste Deutsche Handarbeit gesteckt und jede menge Schleifpapier.




Rahmen war nicht Lackiert sondern gepulvert. Okey, das machte es nicht Leichter.
Ersparniss war 27 gramm.




Die Finger sind Wund und das Schleifpapier ging Allmälig dem Ende zu. Also auf die letzten 2 Gramm und 3 Stunden Arbeit verzichtet. Optik, naja... Schrecklich.



Das kann ich so nicht lassen. Leichtbau ist zwar Priorität aber das Häßlichste leichteste Bike sollte es nicht werden.
Die gute Montana Gold Spray Dose genommen. Besonderem Dank gilt -wie sollte es auch sein- CityTrial (aka Dennis) der mir seine Dose zur Verfügung gestellt hatte und somit sicherstellt das wenigstens mein Rad gut aussieht.




Grundierung sowie Klarlack verzichte ich aus gutem Grunde. Gewicht!
Auf dem Rahmen liegt nun ein zarter Hauch Nacht schwarz. 
Das neue Gewand wiegt 4 gramm. Das nehme ich gerne für das Schlichte Elegante auftretten in Kauf.
Rahmen gewicht liegt Vorläufig bei 1260 Gramm!
---------------------------------------------
Erparniss der Arbeiten macht -23 Gramm.


Desweiteren kommen ein paar Spielereien dazu.
Das Trettlager welches Ursprüglich mal 195,9 gramm wog, 
speckte ich auch nochmal auf 192,3 Gramm ab.



---------------------------------------------
Ersparniss -3,5 Gramm

Der Kettenstreben Schutz war mir auch noch erheblich zuschwer mit 13,6 Gramm. Da wird wohl eine Schicht Tesa Film oder ähnliches Schützen werden in Zukunft!
---------------------------------------------
Ersparniss: -13,6 Gramm

Die Ausbeute der letzten Tage Arbeit und Schweiß beträgt in Zahlen schonmal wieder 40,1 Gramm! 
Beim Wiegen der letzten Parts hab ich noch Schokierende Dinge feststellen müssen. Mehr zu gegebener Zeit.
Rahmen wurde erst vor wenigen Stunden Lackiert. Bild vom zusammen gebautem Rad gibt es unter Umständen heute Abend noch. Mal sehen...

Aktuelles Endgewicht: 7925,4 Gramm.

Wer viel Arbeitet der hat auch viel Hunger. So Esse ich neben meinem kleinen hier, eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Juli 2009)

@fuhrpark..hab im leichtbau fred heut och mal wieder von mei arbeit berichtet..gib nich auf-halte durch!!!


----------



## CityTrial (25. Juli 2009)

Alles was das Bike lässt, nimmt der Fahrer zu


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2009)

Bericht zu Beendigung der Schleifarbeiten auf Seite 2.

Hier das Bild



Aktuelles Endgewicht: 7925,4 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. Juli 2009)

alter Dob in schwarz, mir geht fast einer Ab


----------



## CityTrial (25. Juli 2009)

Na , endlich mal was schickes


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Mal als Lückenfüller ein kleiner Clip.
Erste runde mit 450 gramm weniger. Man merkt doch schon sehr das Gewicht bei der größen Ordnung.
Es hätte weitere Videos gegeben, nur musste sich mein Freilauf grade jetzt Verabschieden,wenn ich grade kein Geld habe. Nun muss ich Improvisieren und erstmal weiter Basteln.
Höhe war etwa 7 Epals. Bin mir nicht sicher. Die Dorf Leute sollten es wissen.


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Juli 2009)

Welcher Freilauf war es denn?

Könntest du mal eine Liste mit den ganzen verbauten Teilen und nachgewognen Gewichten hier reinstellen?

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Welcher Freilauf war es denn?
> 
> Könntest du mal eine Liste mit den ganzen verbauten Teilen und nachgewognen Gewichten hier reinstellen?
> 
> MFG




Es war ein MOE.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2009)

am hinterrad den schlauch tauschen -50g ohne groß abstriche zumachen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Light Schlauch ist bereits geordert und mit Glück morgen bei mir. Da werden so 80 gramm drauf gehen. 
Hab schon einen großen Anschlag anfang- mitte nächsten Monats vor !
Aber alles noch Geheimhaltungsstufe 1.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Es war ein MOE.



Hast du das Innenlager bearbeitet? Das wiegt doch keine 192g


----------



## Jettj (27. Juli 2009)

"---------------------------------------------
Erparniss der Arbeiten macht -23 Gramm.


Desweiteren kommen ein paar Spielereien dazu.
Das Trettlager welches Ursprüglich mal 195,9 gramm wog, 
speckte ich auch nochmal auf 192,3 Gramm ab.



"

Hier die Antwort ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Juli 2009)

ah ok
wieviel arbeit macht es denn die innenlager Hülle rauszusägen?


----------



## Icke84 (27. Juli 2009)

wenn geld egal wäre, könntest du noch ganz easy ca. 180gr einsparen - lenker, steuersatz, kurbeln.

aber da du ja meintest das du eh kein geld hast fällt das ja weg. aber mitn lenker würde ich ma schauen, vielleicht verkauft ja mal einer einen günstig. weil die triallenker weigen ja eigentlich fast alle unter 300gr.

im vorder/hinterrad sind speichen udn naben auchs chon mit eingerechnet oder?

gruß
Marcus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> ah ok
> wieviel arbeit macht es denn die innenlager Hülle rauszusägen?



Gar keine, sie war nur gesteckt. Hat lediglich 5 Sec. gedauert. Und hat mir 16,6 Gramm gespart!



Icke84 schrieb:


> wenn geld egal wäre, könntest du noch ganz easy ca. 180gr einsparen - lenker, steuersatz, kurbeln.
> 
> aber da du ja meintest das du eh kein geld hast fällt das ja weg. aber mitn lenker würde ich ma schauen, vielleicht verkauft ja mal einer einen günstig. weil die triallenker weigen ja eigentlich fast alle unter 300gr.
> 
> ...



Geld wird erst Anfang nächsten Monat drin sein. Soviel sei Verraten. Lenker wird gehen. Kurbeln - Bremse Hr., da wäre auch noch eine menge zuhollen.
Demnächst erst Vorderrad und der Light Schlauch.Dann sieht die Welt schon wieder viel Leichter aus!

Bei denn Rädern ist alles schon eingerechnet.


----------



## Icke84 (27. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Gar keine, sie war nur gesteckt. Hat lediglich 5 Sec. gedauert. Und hat mir 16,6 Gramm gespart!



gibts da irgendwelche probleme beim einbau? darf man da nur leicht fest ziehen? oder einfach normal wie immer?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Du darst die Lagerschalen nicht zufest in denn Rahmen drehen. Muss man ein wenig Probieren und dann mit Schraubenkleber sichern. Fahre schon ein paar Monate damit rum. Hält ohne jegliche Probleme.

Grüße,
Dominic


----------



## koxxfan (27. Juli 2009)

Ich rate von ab die hülse weg zulassen. Hatte nur probleme damit bis ich sie wieder drin hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab noch nen tryall RageBar 08 in Weiß hier liegen, gebraucht 6 monate alt oder so


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Juli 2009)

ich als alter düsseldorfer kann sagen das es 4paletten in dem video sind  aber hochmut kommt vor dem fall dome


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Montylenker und Vorbau hättest du die größte Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber deiner Kombination.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Juli 2009)

koxxfan schrieb:


> Ich rate von ab die hülse weg zulassen. Hatte nur probleme damit bis ich sie wieder drin hatte.



Wie geschrieben, Monate lang ohne Probleme. Diese Hülse passt nähmlich nicht in denn DOB Rahmen.



Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ich als alter düsseldorfer kann sagen das es 4paletten in dem video sind  aber hochmut kommt vor dem fall dome



Wenn es 4 Epals wären, dann Würdest Du ja da eben so hoch kommen. Drückst Dich ja schon vor dem Fahren mit Mir (Uns). Also Kleiner...?



Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich hab noch nen tryall RageBar 08 in Weiß hier liegen, gebraucht 6 monate alt oder so



Danke, hab was anderes im Sinn.



KermitB4 schrieb:


> Mit dem Montylenker und Vorbau hättest du die größte Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber deiner Kombination.



Falsch!
Es geht noch Wesendlich mehr an Gewicht. Nur der Monty Vorbau ist mir zuflach. Da muss ich meinen mit Ti Schrauben Rüsten und paar Gramm in kauf nehmen, dafür dann aber ein Rad mit dem ich gut Klar komme. 
Kein Modellbau!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Juli 2009)

Heute Abend gibt es wieder ein paar Fakten!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Juli 2009)

Nach langer Zeit. . .

gibt es endlich mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit von der Leichtbau-Front.
Wie einige ja schon gelesen haben ist mein Freilauf dahin geschieden. So waren wir somind. der Meinung gewesen. Als wir Donnerstag eigendlich noch ein paar Modifikationen am Bike vornehmen wollten, das Wetter aber doch so gut war, haben wir uns entschieden einfach alles aus dem Freilauf zuholen. Mehr als Kaputt gehen konnte er ja nicht mehr.
Ab zum Bahnhof...

Dort angekommen warten wir auf die Bahn, als plötzlich eine SMS kommt. Inhalt dieser Short Massage: Packetstation. Ihr Packet wurde abgegeben!

Als wir das gelesen haben waren wir beide Hell auf. Nun auf die Bahn zum Spot verzichtet, ab zur Station! Minuten kamen uns vor wie Stunden. Jede Minute der Bahn schnürrte nur das Verlangen an das Paket zukommen.
20 Minuten am Bahnhof warten und 15 Minuten Fahren.
Dann Endlich...




... die Station in Sicht. Da haben wir jetzt so lange drauf gewartet (5 Tage- ja, wir sind Ungeduldig) und jetzt bekommen wir die Teile.
Fix das Portmonai gezückt, DHL Gold Karte raus, ab dafür in denn Automaten. Es wäre wesendlich schneller von statten gegangen wenn Dennis nicht so Nervös gewesen wäre. Wer wohl Schuld war...







Die Türe der Station war noch nicht mal richtig geöffnet schon waren die Hände um das Paket geschlungen und bereit es in unseren Besitz über gehen zulassen. Es fühlte sich an wie Weihnachten, nur das wir nicht Warten mussten/konnten in das Innere zuschauen.
Cuter raus und Paket geöffnet. 




Ein Grinsen zierrt die Gesichter. Teile! 
Es muss ziemlich komisch ausgesehen haben wie 2 Typen auf der Straße ein Paket in wenigen Sekunden zerflücken. Hatte bestimmt etwas von ,,Dem großen Fressen".

Nun wie auch immer, erstmal Beute begut achten. Rechnung Kontrollieren ob auch alles Anbei ist. (Das gab es auch für Dennis + Plastik Pedale)




Alles klar! Keine Pumpe zum Einbauen. Dumm. Eine Idee! Der nette Dealer in D-Dorf, der wird sicherlich Hilfestellung leisten.
In unserem Vorhaben bestärkt ging es nun zum Bahnhof und in die Bahn zum Spot. Im Zug schon wieder am Pläne Schmieden welcher Spot heute angefahren wird und wie die nächsten Leichtbausünden begangen werden.
Ahh, wir sind Da, Aussteigen und schnell zum Bike Store.
Nett geplaudert mit denn Mitarbeitern und schon war die Pumpe zur Verfügung gestellt, Klasse. Alles zerlegt, Schläuche rein. Das obligatorische Ich- nehm-mal- Mein- Rad-in-die-Hand. 
Fazit:,, Dennis, Ich merk das gar nicht, Heb mal bitte.
Dennis: Dome? Du hast ein an der Waffel. Das wiegt schon nichts mehr!

Ich, durch meinen Leichtbau Wahnsinn etwas deprimiert, ging es auf zu U-Bahn. Das hat viel mehr Stil als zufuß dort hin zulaufen.
Düsseldorf Rhein Skate Park.

Paar BMXer waren auch schon dort. In der Regel sind wir nicht so gut mit dennen. Zuviel Trend trifft da auf Trial. Diesmal schienen aber Menschliche Wesen auf denn Kinderrädern zusitzen. Hier ein kleiner Clip der ersten Versuche mit weniger Gewicht und einem Kaputten Freilauf:


War doch schon erschrocken. Es waren nur ein paar Gramm aber das was der Kopf abgenommen hat bzw. an Selbstbewusstsein war doch schon Enorm! Alles schien viel leichter von der Kette zugehen. Tolles Gefühl. Da muss noch mehr gehen! Dachte ich mir.
Kommt Zeit, fällt Gewicht. War noch ein Lustiger Tag. Da nicht immer die Kamera lief, hier ein paar bilder der Bikes...

















Hätte ich es fast vergessen. Nicht wirklich, ließt sich aber gut.* Lach* Gewichtsangaben:
Muss hier und da noch was revidieren.

Schlauch alt war nicht 188 sondern 147,4 Gramm. Das macht dann Gesammt nicht 7929,7 Gr. sondern (+, - Steuersatz 7 Gramm)= 7882.1

Dank dem Light Schlauch mit 96.3 Gramm komme ich jetzt auf *7831 Gr.*


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2009)

domme du bist so ein freak haha , aber ich gönn es dir .

video ist auch gut geworden und die story mal wieder voll lustig geschrieben.

TOP!


----------



## hardbike85 (1. August 2009)

also ich finds cool die ganze story einfach lustig geschrieben nicht so das man nach einem satz kein bock mehr hat zu lesen

aber ne kleine macke (nicht böse gemeint) ist bestimmt vorhanden bei dem leichtbau wahn


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. August 2009)

hardbike85 schrieb:


> also ich finds cool die ganze story einfach lustig geschrieben nicht so das man nach einem satz kein bock mehr hat zu lesen
> 
> aber ne kleine macke (nicht böse gemeint) ist bestimmt vorhanden bei dem leichtbau wahn



Danke, ich mag Thread´s auch nicht die langweilig dahin geklatscht sind.
Zum 2ten. Das ist Absolute Vorraussetzung für mein Projekt!


----------



## T.K.O. (1. August 2009)

..na dann weiter so..heut nach feierabend geht mein gebastel weiter..vielleicht werden es heut glatte 9 kg..ich berichte dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norma-jean (17. August 2009)

kommt hier nochmal was?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2009)

Lang, lang ist es her. Der Tread ist schon gut zugefroren. Dann will ich das mal auftauen, aber gediegen...!
Auf Grund dessen, das ich derzeit mein Geld etwas zusammen halten muss um meinen Führerschein zumachen, gibt es nur kleinere Updates in nächster Zeit.
Heute Kam ein kleiner Umschlag. Dank einem netten User aus dem Forum geht mein Projekt nun weiter(Danksagung gibt es morgen). Wenn morgen die Zeit bleibt, wird das ganze Bike zerlegt, nochmal gewogen und alles Montiert.

Wird eine menge zuteuen sein. Was in dem Umschlag war, bleibt vorerst mal unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. Es war ein wirklicher Glücksgriff. Es gibt jedoch noch Bedenken meinerseits, ob es nicht doch in Richtung Modelbau geht. Mehr dazu wird es morgen aber geben . . .


----------



## curry4king (25. Oktober 2009)

bestimmt Carbon


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Oktober 2009)

Entäuschung macht sich breit....
Das Teil welches mit eigendlich 40 gramm sparen sollte (mit spacern erstmal nur 31,x) passt nicht zu meinem Lenker.

Erstmal paar Fakten:




Die dazugehörigen Spacer. Billiges Alu, da geht ja ohnehin noch mehr.




Schrauben am Vorbau sind 2x Ti und 2xStahl (Hohlgebohrt). Wobei die Stahl Schrauben einen kleinen hauch leichter sind als die Ti Schrauben.
Egal, mein Problem ist das mein Lenker zuviel Rise für denn Vorbau hat. Ich bekomme ihn einfach nicht durch. 






Kann mir da jemand vieleicht weiterhelfen? Das nächste Problem ist das evtl. mein neuer Lenker genauso wenig passen könnte.

Weitere Updates folgen erst an Wochenenden. Die Woche über bin ich im Internat und komme nichts an mein Bike. Disskusion und mutmaßungen sind gerne gesehen. Online kommen kann ich und mit disskutieren.

Besonderen Dank gebührt *HeavyMetal* für denn Vorbau, die Schrauben und der tollen Abwicklung.!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Oktober 2009)

Editieren werd ich mal nicht. Hab nochmal Verstärkung besorgt und zu 2t haben wir denn Vorbau aufgebogen bekommen. Ich hab jetzt eher weniger vertrauen in das Teil (Materialschwächung).

Muss dann auch schon los in eine Woche voller Arbeit und Schmerz. Zerlegen konnt ich heute nicht, wird noch nachgeholt, Versprochen.





Hab da noch ein paar Ergeizige Ziele. Es bleibt Spannen.!


----------



## 221pr`v (25. Oktober 2009)

musste meinen auch aufbiegen und der hält nun schon über ein 3/4 Jahr  also mut zur lücke !


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. Oktober 2009)

der monty vorbau sieht aber komisch aus, von welchem jahrgang isn der


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Oktober 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> der monty vorbau sieht aber komisch aus, von welchem jahrgang isn der



das ist der "gute, alte Benito Vorbau".

Er fährt den schon seit Jahren...(jetzt den neuen TryAll)

von wann der genau ist hab ich auch keine Ahnung, aber dürfte so ca. 2003 sein.


----------



## tha_joe (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das auch hinter mir, Schraubenzieher  rein, leicht aufbiegen, weiter geht´s! Solange du es nicht so weit aufbiegst, dass der Lenker frei reingeht, sondern eben nur so knapp, dass man den Lenker grad so reinbekommt, halte ich es auch für unbedenklich. Bei mir hats jedenfalls auch gehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Januar 2010)

Es ist etwas Stil um das Projekt geworden. Das liegt daran das ich derzeit mein Street Bike plane bzw. geplant habe.

Es gibt jedoch ein Update am Trial Bike. Jeder der schonmal mit meinem gefahren ist, wird sich denken, was dass für ein Schritt war..
Ich hab ordentliche Pedale, wirklich, glaubt es mir!

297,4 gramm Schwer, viel Magnesium und etwas Titan. Na?...

Richtig! Wellgo MG-TI Pedalerie in Schwarz.







*Damit möchte ich das Trial-Projekt hier, erst einmal auf Eis legen*. Das war keinerlei beabsichtigung auf die Wetterlage dort draußen.
Sobald das Wetter wieder besser ist und das Street steht, geht es weiter.

Könnt gerne an meinem *neuen Vorhaben* Teilnehmen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440198


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Januar 2010)

ist das projekt wohl gescheitert  denn eine pause ist doch in wirklichkeit der anfang vom ende


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Januar 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ist das projekt wohl gescheitert  denn eine pause ist doch in wirklichkeit der anfang vom ende



Mag sein das es so bei Dir ist, du Stubenhocker.!


----------



## echo trailer (11. Januar 2010)

Sag mal sehe ich das richtig, dass du da eine Trickstuff Quad Bremse fährst?

Hast du auch regelmäßig Probleme mit dem Kolben, was Undichtigkeit angeht?

Fährst du das auch noch hinten??   Ich mein, hat ja geil Biss, wenn sie funktioniert, aber habe nicht gedacht, dass die es hinten auch macht!


----------



## echo trailer (11. Januar 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh, schlau, wie ich bin, habe ich mir grad deine Fotos angeguckt und in der Tabelle mit dem jeweiligen Gewicht gesehen, dass das ne Hayes ist 
Die letzte Frage hat sich damit dann auch erledigt


----------



## python (14. Januar 2010)

moin, 

net schlecht 

check mal meins http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24617

ps. kommt noch mehr kriege noch leichtere pedalen aus spanien! 

dann müsste es so 7,9 oder 7,8 wiegen mache dann noch ein pic vom gesamtgewicht, wenn ich es gewogen habe.

lg
marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (31. Januar 2010)

die pedalen währen doch noch ne idee sparste nochmal wiegen 210g das paar habe ich jetzt auch dran 

http://biketrial.ch/shop/shop/pop_up.php?bild_gross=601_gr.jpg

und wenn du nochmehr kohlr übrig haste carbon unterbodenschutz meiner kommt demnächst wiegt 44g der schutz! 

http://www.abantbikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=mugueta-protector-carbono

werde meine möhre nächste woche dann mal wiegen dann stell ich es auch rein


----------



## curry4king (31. Januar 2010)

rockring kommt leichter und ist günstiger hat mehr bodenfreiheit
eigentlich alles besser mir fällt kein vorteil für ne schutzplatte ein


----------



## MisterLimelight (31. Januar 2010)

> mir fällt kein vorteil für ne schutzplatte ein


- man kann auf schutz springen
- besserer halt auf schutz als auf rockring
- der schutz schützt den rahmen


----------



## echo trailer (1. Februar 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> - man kann auf schutz springen
> - besserer halt auf schutz als auf rockring
> - der schutz schützt den rahmen



Und die Belastung auf das Tretlager ist um einiges geringer.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Februar 2010)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Und die Belastung auf das Tretlager ist um einiges geringer.



wer weiß???
ob platte oder rr, in beiden fällen ist die torsionsbelastung der achse durch den stand auf den pedalen mit dem eigengewicht gleich. sobald du also auf platte oder rr stehst ist ziemlich das ganze körpergeicht auch weg vom bike, denn nur wenig kraft geht über den lenker richtung tretlager.

landest du auf dem rr, werden also die lager im tretlager eigentlich weniger belastet als beim stand auf einer platte. was also wirklich schoneneder für das innenlager ist denk ich ist nicht so einfach zu sagen.

(achtung, die betrachtungen sind alle für einen recht statischen zustand bedacht, wie es sich beim dynamischen landen abspielt muss tiefer durchdacht werden)

somit kann dies ein ansporn sein, darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## duro e (1. Februar 2010)

die kräfte , die auf die platte wirken , betreffen doch genau so den rahmen oder ?
 die gummis dazwischen bringen auch  nicht das meiste glaub ich ,
 klar wird die auftretende kraft auf einige  punkte verteilt wo die platte befestigt ist , jedoch wirken gut kräfte auf den rahmen , die platte selber kann nicht viel abfangen , da sie ja so konstruiert ist von das sie sich nicht biegt sondern steif bleibt , dadurch gibt die platte halt die kraft über die aufnahmen an den rahmen weiter , oder irre ich mich da?

beim landen auf einem rockring entstehen keine kräfte auf den rahmen , da diese ja nicht zusammenhängen , ich denke einfach mal das die kräfte dann auf die kurbel wirken wo der rockring befestigt ist . ob das alles stimmt weiß ich nicht , klingt für mich aber logisch.


----------



## cmd (1. Februar 2010)

Es ging um die Kräfte, die auf das Tretlager wirken und
die sollten m.M.n. mit Schutzplatte geringer ausfallen als mit Rockring.


Grüße, cmd


----------



## duro e (1. Februar 2010)

also dann würd ich einfach sagen das die belastung beim rockring niedriger ist , da man doch mit dem gewicht auf dem rockring steht , also ich mein mit dem ganzen körpergewicht da man sich ja auf ihn lehnt , und er ist ja mit der kurbel verbunden . dann wirken aber doch kaum bzw keine kräfte aufs lager , dadurch ist das innenlager ja fast  frei von belastungen .


----------



## cellgadis (1. Februar 2010)

also ich sehe das anders!
Lande ich auf der Schutzplatte, kommt Belastung direkt auf die Platte die sich dann auf den Rahmen überträgt. Also keine Belastung aufs Lager, außer mein eigenes Körpergewicht. Aber das ist immer so!
Lande ich hingegen auf dem rr kommt mein Körpergewicht und der Schlag von unten als Belastung auf das Lager!

Aber da wir ja alle hart am trainieren sind brauchen wir ja bald sowieso keines von beidem!;-)


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Februar 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> also dann würd ich einfach sagen das die belastung beim rockring niedriger ist , da man doch mit dem gewicht auf dem rockring steht , also ich mein mit dem ganzen körpergewicht da man sich ja auf ihn lehnt , und er ist ja mit der kurbel verbunden . dann wirken aber doch kaum bzw keine kräfte aufs lager , dadurch ist das innenlager ja fast  frei von belastungen .



korrekt. das lager erfährt so keine last.
wenn man auf der platte landet, dann werden die kräfte in den rahmen eingeleitet, das timmt so natürlich auch. aber zu jeder kraft gehört doch eine gegenkraft! actio=reactio
die gegenkraft ist in dem fall das körpergewicht (eigentlich ist es ja andersherum, der körper ist die aggierende kraft und die kraft am rr oder der platte die reagierende.. aber egal)

und wenn jetzt die kraft so wundevoll in den rahmen eingeleitet ist, geht sie von da auf direktestem weg durch tretlagergehäuse, zum tretlager, über die kugellager richtung achse, dann kurbel, pedale und schließlich den eigenen kadaver!

ich denke auch, dass rr entspannter für das innenlager ist, weil die kraft nur über rr in die kurbel, pedale und dann körper geht. (bzw. andersrum)

wa natürlich noch eine komponenteins spiel bringt bei der platte: der rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Februar 2010)

mit "schützt den rahmen" meinte ich vor allem, dass ein rockring ja nur ganz rechts im tretlagerbereich ist. Falls der Untergrund ein spitzer / schiefer Stein o.ä. ist knallt man direkt auf´s tretlager, was ja ähnlich schlimm sein sollte wie direkt auf´s Unterrohr zu knallen.


----------



## echo trailer (2. Februar 2010)

so jetzt auch noch mal ich 

also wenn man die ganzen Kraftübertragungen mal betrachtet, dann ist es wahrscheinlich sogar fast egal ob rr oder platte. Wahrscheinlich ist bei einer Schutzplatte die Belastungaus den Ramen einfach größer, da dort die ganze Kraft ja zuerst ankommt. 

Ich denke aber das wohl beides Vor- und Nachteile hat. Eine Schutzpaltte schützt einfach einen größeren Bereich des Ramens als ein rr. ->litte limelight

ist wohl letztlich geschmacks sache


----------



## duro e (2. Februar 2010)

wobei die platte doch mehr oder minder und der rockring ja grip auf kannten bieten sollen beim aufsetzten und das ritzel plus die kette schützen sollen . und kratzer oder so im rahmen können immer auftauschen nur , meist knallt man ja mit der kurbel auf bei rr statt mit unterrohr z.b , bei der platte werden die entstehenden kräfte halt an den rahmen weitergeleitet , die kräfte sind aber eigentlich verträglich für rahmen etc bei beiden varianten -. und wenn mal ein lager oder so bricht , hat es immer eine vorgeschichte .


----------



## curry4king (23. Februar 2010)

oder try all isis


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Juni 2011)

Teufelswerk und Gottes Beitrag !

Hab mein Bike durch einen Glücklichen Zufall wieder kaufen können. Musste es vor knapp 8 Monaten leider verkaufen.

Jetzt geht das Projekt auch weiter. Ein paar Bilder anbei. 









Rate Spiel ....

...Kurbeln?
...Bremse Hr.?

Weitere Teile gibt es die Woche


----------



## duro e (12. Juni 2011)

kurbeln tryall? 
bremse , vllt marta sl?


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juni 2011)

vllt eine MT8 als ungeschlagenes leichtbauwunder mit locker marta-performance


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Juni 2011)

Knapp 400 pro Bremse und schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Hope mini Pro, waren Grund genug dass Thema MT 8 nicht am Hr. zu verbauen. 
Hab mich fur die Marta SL Mag entschieden. Klasse Bremse !


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Juni 2011)

Naja, die MT8 steht der Marta wahrlich in nix nach. Die Verzögerungswerte zeigen dies!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (13. Juni 2011)

für mich macht die Marta hinten keinen Sinn.
Meinen Erfahrungswerten nach reicht die Bremspower nicht,da kann man doch gleich eine HS33 nehmen.
Die macht einfach nicht 100% zu,wie man das von einer Hope oder HS33 gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2011)

Meine Er"fahr"ungen zeigen bis jetzt das die Marta SL sich hervorragen am Hinterrad schlägt. Die Hope X2 Pro konnte da in keinem Fall mithalten -egal ob Druckpunkt oder Bremskraft-.
Eine Hs33 ?! Sowas kommt mir im Leben nicht mehr ans Bike !

Ausgangsgewicht war soweit ich weiß bei 7832 gr. (schau ich nochmal genau nach) neue Kurbeln (Tryall) brachten -78gr =7754 gr. 
Dazu kommt die leichtere Magura Bremse mit komplett 312 Gramm. Die Differenz zur damaligen Hayes hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf.  Iwas um ~80 gr. 


Gestern kamen wieder ein paar Teile. Also wird es die Woche wieder Updates geben. Nur denke ich leider ohne Bildmaterial. Da ich noch immer keinen Pc besitze.

@Hst: wenn du mir eine Test Bremse klar machst, lasse ich mich gerne überzeugen !


----------



## Sherco (14. Juni 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit der mono/mini Trial?Ist wohl die einzige Scheibenbremse der du am Trial vertrauen kannst.
Wir lagen hier mit der SL mitunter mehrere male kräftig auf dem Rücken wegen durchrutschender Scheibe,das ist das Gewicht eigentlich nicht wert.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, wenn sich auf Dauer herausstellt dass die Bremse nichts ist, kommt was neues. Aber eine Hope Trial passt nicht in meine Leichtbau Ambitionen.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2011)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> @Hst: wenn du mir eine Test Bremse klar machst, lasse ich mich gerne überzeugen !



Wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich es gerne machen, aber das wird wohl nix. Mich interessiert aber auch brennend wie sich die neuen MTs als Trialbremsen schlagen würden.


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. Juni 2011)

> Aber eine Hope Trial passt nicht in meine Leichtbau Ambitionen.


in benito´s schon und sein hobel ist mal eben 1kg leichter und vor allem fahrbar...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7695057&postcount=1838


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir den Reifen hinten anschaue...(slick?)
Wir reden hier von Benito. Er wird wohl ein paar nette neue Teile unter der Hand bekommen. 
Aber keine Panik, bin noch lange nicht am Ende. 

Kann den Stress um die Magura verstehen. Bin auch immer sehr skeptisch wo der Name auf der Bremse steht. 

@Hst: das dacht ich mir. Vielleicht ergibt sich mir die Chance ja Iwann mal. Dann schreib ich gerne meine Erfahrungen. Derzeit sind aber 400 besser wo anders investiert als in 30 Gramm.


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Juni 2011)

geht auch ohne Slick, wie bei seinem Hobel jetzt für die Hauptsaison 2011 

http://www.benitoros.es/blog/2011/06/13/mi-nueva-arma-para-las-proximas-guerras/


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2011)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Derzeit sind aber 400 besser wo anders investiert als in 30 Gramm.



Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Ich würde vermutlich auch keine MT fahren, wenn ich nicht die Möglichkeit hätte.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja nochmal eine ran für mein Trialrad... Kann ich ja zur Wanderbremse machen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2011)

Sowas wäre natürlich eine sehr tolle Gelegenheit mal das Flaggschiff zu testen. 
Ich hab auch schon die Cleg2 gesehen. Sieht sehr minimalistisch aus. Nur keinerlei Gewichtsangaben.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> in benito´s schon und sein hobel ist mal eben 1kg leichter und vor allem fahrbar...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7695057&postcount=1838



Sehe jetzt erst auf den Bildern das sein Rahmen und die Ganel PM Ready sind. Das spricht wohl dafür das normale Menschen nicht an das Zeug kommen. 
Wer weiß was das ganze Prototypen Zeug wiegt.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2011)

Tatsache... endlich PM!!!
Wird Zeit dass die Serie das auch bekommt.


----------



## TRAILER (14. Juni 2011)

wer weiß was benito wiegt. 50kg?
die spanier sind ja nicht so groß oder.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2011)

Gestern hab ich leider nicht meine Teile Liste gefunden mit allem teilen. Muss am Wochenende nochmal alles zerlegen und wiegen. 
Hatte von neuen teilen geredet. Darunter sind ein Crank Bro CX Steuersatz, ein neues Vorderrad und eine neue (etwas schwerere) Vr. Bremse. 

Das Vorderrad wiegt 95 gr. Weniger als das davor ( Abant mit Ti Speichen, Monty nabe, 598gr.), neue Bremse ist eine Marta mit RB Hebel (leider +18gr.) das wollte ich mir aber doch iwo schon gönen. Mal sehen was ich noch aus der Bremse holen kann. 

Im Kopf überschlagen näher ich mich der 7500 Grenze. Demnächst kommt noch ein neues Reifen Setup. Bin optimistisch dass ich doch noch meine 7kg schaffe. 
Hab noch diverse Optionen offen.


----------



## erwinosius (15. Juni 2011)

Hatte auch nen CB Cobalt Steuersatz am Trial. Leider hats den bei der letzten ungünstigen Aktion zerrissen. (Untere Lagerschale zerborsten).
Mal sehen was die Garantie sagt. 
Aber ist klar dass man zwecks Leichtbau Kompromisse eingehen muss....
gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2011)

Trial ist eben Materialsport !
Wenn was leichtes kaputt geht, kommt was noch leichteres ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (15. Juni 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> geht auch ohne Slick, wie bei seinem Hobel jetzt für die Hauptsaison 2011
> 
> http://www.benitoros.es/blog/2011/06/13/mi-nueva-arma-para-las-proximas-guerras/



die gabel ist doch ein witz oder ?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Juni 2011)

Tja, Wochenende schon wieder vorbei. Konnte mein Bike ein bisschen ausfahren gehen und muss sagen es fährt sich Klasse.*

Hab mich vorhin mal hingesetzt und ein bisschen gerechnet. Mit Toleranzen wiegt meine kleine Ana 7560 Gramm.*

Vielleicht kann ich jemanden ein paar Bilder vom Bike per Mail schicken, der sie dann hier Posten kann.*
Kurz schreiben; [email protected]

Ps:: Fahre vorne nicht einmal einen Light Schlauch! *lach*


----------



## echo trialer (19. Juni 2011)

Hier sein Schätzelein


----------



## echo trailer (20. Juni 2011)

alta pass maal auf:

pack hier nie wieder so beschi**ene bilder von sonem eigentlich geilen rad rein.

ich dachte ich glaubs nicht:

reaktion 1) fett, endlich mal wieder bilder von dem geilen hobel 
reaktion 2) man, wieso nicht einfach im großformat posten 
reaktion 3) verdammt, wie verschommen??!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juni 2011)

Ohne einen Pc kan ich meine spiegel Kamera nicht nutzen. Da muss mein schon sehr gebrauchtes iPhone herhalten. Das schafft aber nur scheiß Bilder. 
Denke am Wochenende reich ich was besseres nach !

Edit:
Bilder !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juni 2011)

Ob es möglich ist ein Disc Sub 500 gr. Vr. zu bauen ?!

Aktuell schafft das Abant mit Ti Speichen und Monty Nabe 595 gramm. Das andere Vr. was zuhause noch immer auf sein Lager wartet schafft dank Messerspeichen 550 gr....


----------



## echo trailer (25. Juni 2011)

niiice 

weiter weiter


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit Aluschrauben für Bremsscheibe und Bremssattel?
Wir haben für die MT8 auch Aluschrauben an Sattel und Scheibe um das Gewicht zu schaffen. Aktuell fahre ich die Teile auch an meinem Allmountain mit 203mm vorn. Die Schrauben sind nicht gedreht oder gerollt, sondern komplett geschlagen und deshalb bombenfest! 

Melde dich wenn du Interesse hast.

Und ich schau nochmal nach, welcher Sattel das geringste Gewicht hat. Vielleicht lässt sich da noch das ein oder andere Gramm rausholen.

Am Disc-Adapter hinten sollte auch noch was möglich sein. Glaube die Formula-Adapter sind mitunter am leichtesten.


----------



## duro e (26. Juni 2011)

die halfnik kette ist doch bestimmt schwer , mit ner rohloff trialkette oder so holst bestimmt auch nochmal was raus und die sind ja auch extrem belastbar.
vllt gibts bei den pedalen noch tuning potenzial , durch austauschen gegen z.b andere oder durch bearbeiten der jetzigen.
aber trotzdem toy toy toy , wirst das ziel schon erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (26. Juni 2011)

sind die Float Scheiben nicht auch unverhältnismäßig schwer?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juni 2011)

Kette bleibt. Da ist mir das Gewicht egal. Kann mit dem Rad nicht fahren, wenn ich mich nicht auf die Kette verlassen kann. 
Hat jemand Gewicht von Ketten zur Hand? Die halflink wiegt etwa 325 gr. (aus dem Kopf heraus)

Die Floating sind ehr leicht (80 gr/St.). Hinten benötige ich dennoch was leichteres. Die SL Scheibe wiegt satte 109 gr. !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Juni 2011)

Bitte?! Halflink? VerlÃ¤sslichkeit? Die hab ich schon am Stadtrad zertreten.

Die Hope Bremsscheibe in 160mm, die ich letztens in der Hand hatte, wog 102g.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juni 2011)

Keine billige Eastern Kette. Ist die Shadow. Ein Teil wo man sich Blind drauf verlassen kann !

Aus welchem Jahr war die Scheibe? Ich fahre die (ausgedünnte) Pro Version. 
Am hr. hab ich damals eine Zerißen.


----------



## jan_hl (26. Juni 2011)

Zum Hope rotor vorne:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=42880

Oder ist das ein anderer?


----------



## duro e (26. Juni 2011)

shadow kette habe ich damals am 20er so zertreten , du solltest über ne normale gute trialkette nachdenken und keinen schweren bmx schrott fahren. 
benito und co fahren auch so extrem leichte ketten und die zertreten die auch nicht alle 5minuten , zumal die wohl etwas härter reinlangen in der eliteklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (26. Juni 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> shadow kette habe ich damals am 20er so zertreten , du solltest über ne normale gute trialkette nachdenken und keinen schweren bmx schrott fahren.
> benito und co fahren auch so extrem leichte ketten und die zertreten die auch nicht alle 5minuten , zumal die wohl etwas härter reinlangen in der eliteklasse.



du musst dir kette nur richtig montieren und warten.
wenn die glieder steif sind nach dem nieten ist es kein wunder wenns kaputt geht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juni 2011)

@jan: genau das ist sie. 

Pedale und Kette kommen wenn nichts mehr geht. Wenn es unbequem oder gefährlich wird fängt Modellbau -für mich- an.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. September 2011)

Update...

Das Cockpit wird durch noch mehr Carbon geziert. Syntace Vector Carbon. 
Wiegt im Gegensatz zum 777 Spank (350,5 gr) nur 202,5 gr. 
Kann ich wieder 148 Gramm weniger Verbuchen. 

Gesamt: 7560- 148 = 7412 Gramm

Wen jemand einen 20" Light Schlauch zuhause liegen hat, bitte melden !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Januar 2012)

Da zuletzt aus Privaten, Finanzielen und Gesundheitlichen Gründen mein Projekt nicht fertig geworden ist, gib ich ihm noch eine dritte Chance. 

Das 26" wirft ein paar leichte Teile ab. Muss mich nur um ein neues Hinterrad kümmern. 
Als Ausgang bleibe ich meinem Dob Rahmen treu. Der ist zwar mit 1264 Gramm nicht der leichteste, aber bin stolz das er noch ganz ist. 
Bilder poste ich heute Abend ein paar. (Hab es mit dem 20" nicht eilig)

Suche eine DOB Felge für hinten und eine leichte Disc Nabe !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2012)

Rahmen gestern Abend noch Lackiert. Hoffe nichts zuviel zu gelegt. 
Scheint als wenn ich eine DOB Felge bekomme. Eine Leichte Nabe allerdings brauch ich noch.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2012)

Lackiert wiegt es auch wieder 3 Gramm mehr. Hatte es vorher aber um genau 3 Gramm erleichtern können. Also gleicht es sich aus.





Was dem Großen nicht schaden, findet am Kleinen erst recht einen Platz.





Lasse mir eine Lösung für mein Monty Vorderrad einfallen. So lange rolle ich auf dem 50 Gramm schwereren Abant Vorderrad herum (600 gramm - Ti Speichen).


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Januar 2012)

(keine Ti-Speichen)

das 26" schaut langsam richtig hübsch aus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2012)

Disc Nabe? Wenn ja, her damit !


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Disc Nabe? Wenn ja, her damit !



jo...

leider gibts das Laufrad in der Form nicht mehr 1:1 ganz genau, glaub ich... aber nahezu identisch grad an meinem Bike


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2012)

Bau mit eines. Oder, verrat mir die Parts. 
Miit dem wäre ich schon sehr nahe am Monty Carbon Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Januar 2012)

monty´s räder waren nie so leicht wie ihre angaben. es gibt ein bild wo´s 6,93kg wiegt - ohne pedalen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja keine Grenze. Mal schauen was ich die Zeit so an Teile verbaue.


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Bau mit eines. Oder, verrat mir die Parts.
> Miit dem wäre ich schon sehr nahe am Monty Carbon Bike.



TryAll-H100-Nabe, spezial gefräst... Monty Felge, spezial gefräst... dünnere Speichen von nem lokalen BMX-Radhändler...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. April 2012)

Dank Martin Direske kann ich wieder ein paar Teile in den Topf schmeißen. 
Hab endlich einen TryAll Light Reifen für hinten bekommen (~836 Gramm)
Satz Tryall Kurbeln waren auch noch in seinem Keller. Diese wiegen genau 416,0 Gramm. 

Parts:
Rahmen: DOB: 1267 Gramm
Gabel: Koxx Forxx: 636,7 Gramm
Vorbau: Tryall 3D 197,9 Gramm
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 202,2/ Tryall NoWar Carbon 209,9
...
Trettlager: 191,9 Gramm
Kurbeln: Tryall: 416 Gramm
Freilauf: MOE +Pom Spacer 180,0 Gramm
Pedale: Welgo MG-Ti: 297,0 Gramm
...

Muss noch ein neues Isis Lager bestellen. Meines ist im Gehäuse durchgebrochen ...
Was mir noch immer Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, dass ich kein Disc Hinterrad zusammen bekomme. 
Eine Dob Felge wäre noch verfügbar, allerdings keine Echo SL Nabe oder Vergleichbar leichtes (gerne PN!)


----------

